# Vancouver Western Canada - Looking For young adult GSD



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi, I'm in Western Canada and looking for a young adult - prefer not a puppy. I am retired and can give a dog a great life....Can offer a great home. I've had 2 Shepherds in the past, bit of Schutzhund background....Really looking for family pet. Any leads would be appreciated. Gary
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not in Canada, but I hear the border is opening soon. Aus Dem Tal is in Ca, sometimes has older puppies, young adults.


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

As much as I love going to Los Angles 4 times a year, THE BORDER IS NOT NOT OPENING ANYTIME SOON !!! ....but, thanks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

KasperCanada said:


> As much as I love going to Los Angles 4 times a year, THE BORDER IS NOT NOT OPENING ANYTIME SOON !!! ....but, thanks.


You are correct. At least until the end of August. Longer if people insist on coming up and breaking rules.
Not sure where in western Canada, but maybe reach out to local rescues or shelters. Or try breeders in your area who may know of something.


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

Vancouver, above Seattle. Thanks Sabis mom


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hi gary
admittedly, i’m not entirely sure how things are working at the border currently, but Woof Project, although primarily a malinois rescue, has a nice female GSD at the moment... “Cameo”. she is currently being fostered in Vancouver, WA. they have transports set up and down the entire western region.


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

thanks for your info!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

My last 2 GSDs were from a county shelter, both 2 yrs. old, strays off the street.. Both were Good full blooded GSDs just needed training.
When I adopted the first one, my friend called from the shelter, they had 5 there that day. They do go fast so you have to keep going in to check. Some shelters let you call and check. Also check Petfinder online.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

KasperCanada said:


> Vancouver, above Seattle. Thanks Sabis mom


I think it's the Vancouver humane society gets shepherd types a lot. I have a friend in that area very into rescue. And GSDs, I will ask her if she knows of anything.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

A voice for paws is where I was told to send you. 
I just did a quick search on petfinder and now I am sad. So many just in your area.
Good luck and I hope you find your next best bud. Let us know.


----------

